# Lily Pad pitcher arrived!!! Beautiful!



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 19, 2010)

Here it is  [] It does have slight base wear, open pontil, black flecks in the glass, and some other spots of color, looks to be end of the day....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Sure is nice Jen...real pretty.


----------



## nydigger (Dec 19, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece! The way it captures the sunlight is amazing!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 20, 2010)

It has more then 4 pulls (the draped and beaded at the top area )on the lily-pads.It looks like 6 to be exact,the work is way to neat to be Clevenger so rule them out and the Liberty Village pieces are always signed so that eliminates them also.Wheaton in New Jersey never made anything this good so it looks to be authenic Jen 1830 to 1850 New Jersey or New York State.As for wear on the bottom this type of crimped footed base does not usually have a lot of base wear due to the fact that very little of the base actually makes contact with the surface it is resting on.Try sliding a piece of paper under the vase it will stop at the points of the base that are in fact making contact with the surface.I would be willing to bet that only a very small area probably three points in all are making contact with the surface.Additionally each of these points will be less then a quarter inch square in total area. The piece looks to be the real deal worth quite a bit of money.These pieces were the pinnacle of the glass blowers achievements back in the day.Very few gaffers were talented enough to make these. Very nice congratulations it is a very rare piece of glass


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2010)

Sure is pretty.


----------



## BTMAMERICANGLASS (Dec 20, 2010)

Is the handle solid or hollow?  Nice form.....


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow! Thank you all! It does have wear to 4 small areas steve and they are all under 1/4 of an inch. I did what you said with the paper and your right most of it does not make contact just those small areas. The handle is solid and has little bubbles in the glass. It also has some black residue in the handle where it curves a t the top. I have combed over the whole piece and there is no damage what so ever it's mint. Even the handle where it connects is perfect.

 I have tried to find an auction that has sold one like it in the past for a rough estimate but I cannot find one like it in any catalog. What would be a rough value on a piece like this? and does anyone by chance know someplace in Sacramento area that I can have it appraised?

 Jen


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 20, 2010)

Jen this site   http://www.historicalglass.com/auction     has sold items like yours and he is an appraiser also. On the same web site look here http://www.historicalglass.com/featured    Keep using your back button in your browser to go back to the menu with all the pieces listed.Your pitcher could easily be worth 2500.00 or more depending on the day, the auction and the mood of the buyers. Also this site  http://www.oldsouthjerseyglass.com 
 This site is run by my friend Hank Flowers an authority on South Jersey glass send him an email and some pictures he will give you a very honest opoinon. 
 Again what a great find Merry Christmas.


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Steve. I wrote a few people and your friend Hank. This is an exciting find for me. It has to be my best e-bay purchase ever. Looks like I am getting much better with glass ID thanks to all of the knowledge found on this forum, online research, and bottle shows. I am very pleased with my $20 investment. []  Merry Christmas to you too!


----------

